# Overnight stop in Luxembourg



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

does anyone know of either a campsite or suitable place to bunk down for one night in Luxembourg - as close to the French border (coming up the A31 ex Nancy) as possible. 

Info appreciated, with a web addy if possible!

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Overnight stop Luxembourg*

Hi Rapide

On the A31 into Luxembourg city is Kockelscheur (Frog in Luxemborgii) it is 4 miles from city centre http://www.camp-kockelscheuer.lu/ We have stayed there many times for a week sometimes, super site and facilities, On the site is a snack bar that does the best chips and mayo you will get outside of Holland, it is not a expensive site. It is right on the ring road around the city. 
If you need more info ask again.
Enjoy


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE:- in Luxembourg the AireS de Capellen is an ideal location, they are situated between junctions 1 & 2 either side of the A4/E25 motorway as you enter Luxembourg from Belgium. The area on the north side is laid out better for overnight parking than the south side. On both areas if you keep to the far right as you approach the fuel pumps you can refuel the vehicle and your LPG tank at almost the same spot. On the 11th November we paid 89 Euro cents for a litre of diesel this was down 4.5 cents from the previous month (14 Oct). QUOTE

Hello Rapide 561

The above was posted by Don after his trip to Germany.

Motorhomer


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lux*

Hi

Thanks for your thoughts and suggestions!

Rapide561


----------

